# accès à mon mac à distance avec freebox Revolution



## mikalak (25 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous! 
Tout d'abord, je vous souhaite à toutes et à tous d'excellente fêtes de fin d'année. 

Pour ma part, Je m'apprête à re re re partir en déplacement pour un certains temps, il m'arrive d'avoir besoin d'accéder à mon iMac à distance depuis mon macbook. 
Ce matin, j'ai vérifié dans mon compte iCloud de mon iMac que la fonction Acces à mon mac était activée. 
Sous l'icône, un message est apparu : "configurer le routeur pour plus de performance". 
J'ai cliqué sur Détails, le message suivant est apparu : " La fonction Acces à mon Mac risque d'être lente car le protocole de nappage de réseau NAT NAT-PMP ou UPnp est désactivé sur votre routeur...
Activer Nat PMP ou Upnp."
Je suis allé sur mon interface Freebox, dans la partie réseau, et je suis connecté en mode routeur.. 
Ma Box est connecter à une TC via un cable RJ,  je passe en wifi via ma TC. 
Auriez vous une idée?
Merciiiii 
Mika


----------



## BruskKurt (25 Décembre 2015)

Salut mikalak, de quel "besoin" d'accès à distance as-tu besoin ? Est-ce du contrôle à distance que tu désires faire, ou un accès à tes fichiers stockés sur ton iMac ? 
Sache que si tu veux faire les deux, tu peux opter pour une solution extra simple qui est d'utiliser un logiciel tel que TeamViewer qui propose les deux choses que je viens de te citer (et plus encore mais c'est deux là sont déjà très bien!).

Lors de l'installation de TeamViewer, hésite pas à créer un compte gratuit qui te permettra si tu es connecté côté client et serveur (sur la machine que tu désires contrôler et celle qui contrôlera en somme), ainsi tu pourras paramétrer un mot de passe unique qui ne changera pas (ou qui changera que quand tu le voudras)


----------



## mikalak (26 Décembre 2015)

j'avais l'habitude de faire les deux. Je vais regarder ton logiciel.
Merci
Mika


----------



## mikalak (27 Décembre 2015)

personne pour m'aider?


----------



## Alain55 (3 Janvier 2016)

Je viens de me poser aussi la question. Je continue ma recherche (similaire à la tienne ) Il faut régler le routeur de ta box
Bonne année,


----------



## daffyb (4 Janvier 2016)

As tu activé l'UPnP IGD de ta freebox ?


----------



## mikalak (4 Janvier 2016)

daffyb a dit:


> As tu activé l'UPnP IGD de ta freebox ?


Je pense que oui. Comment peut-on le verifier?

PS: je viens de vérifier, l'UPnP IGD est bien activé.
Mika


----------



## billboc (18 Janvier 2016)

même problème impossible de se connecter...et même message (freebox révolution aussi !)
une idée ?


----------



## billboc (19 Janvier 2016)

Et pourtant ça marche parfaitement avec teamviewer !


----------



## nemrod (17 Février 2016)

Bonjour,

Meme configuration, même problème, quelqu'un a trouvé ?

Merci


----------



## guytoon48 (18 Février 2016)

Il y a un réglage concernant "accès à mon Mac" au sein de l'utilitaire Airport qui administre ta Time capsule ; il consiste à entrer ses identifiants iCloud à un certain endroit; je l'ai fait il y a 48 heures...


----------



## nemrod (18 Février 2016)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Il y a un réglage concernant "accès à mon Mac" au sein de l'utilitaire Airport qui administre ta Time capsule ; il consiste à entrer ses identifiants iCloud à un certain endroit; je l'ai fait il y a 48 heures...



Oui, c'est un pre requis mais pas la solution au problème exposé ici.


----------



## guytoon48 (19 Février 2016)

Tout le monde ne le sait pas... Notre ami est peut-être passé à côté


----------



## nemrod (19 Février 2016)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Tout le monde ne le sait pas... Notre ami est peut-être passé à côté



Ayant le même problème ...


----------



## guytoon48 (19 Février 2016)

Quelle versions d'osX sur les 2 postes? et version de l'utilitaire Airport à jour?


----------



## nemrod (19 Février 2016)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Quelle versions d'osX sur les 2 postes? et version de l'utilitaire Airport à jour?



Difficile de te répondre pour les deux, mais de mon côté je suis à jour.

Non, je pense que c'est un paramétrage de la Freebox, mais je ne sais pas quoi mettre.


----------



## mikalak (19 Février 2016)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Quelle versions d'osX sur les 2 postes? et version de l'utilitaire Airport à jour?


Pour ma part 10.11.3  pour les deux macs, Airport à jour et Freebox révolution à jour.
Mika


----------



## guytoon48 (20 Février 2016)

Bonjour,

Je ne suis plus chez Free mais je pense que tu devrais avec ce genre de chose...


----------



## mikalak (21 Février 2016)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je ne suis plus chez Free mais je pense que tu devrais avec ce genre de chose...
> Voir la pièce jointe 108533



L'interface free à changé, ce n'est plus ce panneau. Impossible de retrouver l'équivalent.
Mika


----------



## daffyb (21 Février 2016)

oui, mais bon, tu as ce menu :


----------



## mikalak (21 Février 2016)

daffyb a dit:


> oui, mais bon, tu as ce menu :


J'ai bien la fonction 
Filtrage
Activer le service UPnP IGD : activé

Version du protocole UPnP IGD : 1

Mika


----------



## nemrod (21 Février 2016)

mikalak a dit:


> J'ai bien la fonction
> Filtrage
> Activer le service UPnP IGD : activé
> 
> ...



Moi aussi


----------



## Yuyaxe (25 Février 2016)

mikalak a dit:


> Bonjour à tous!
> Tout d'abord, je vous souhaite à toutes et à tous d'excellente fêtes de fin d'année.
> 
> Pour ma part, Je m'apprête à re re re partir en déplacement pour un certains temps, il m'arrive d'avoir besoin d'accéder à mon iMac à distance depuis mon macbook.
> ...



Bonsoir Mika

J'espère ne pas arriver trop tard, j'ai pu rédiger un poste à ce sujet.
http://forums.macg.co/threads/configuration-time-capsule-pont-routeur-acces-distants-plex.1278780/
N'hésites pas à répondre si tu as trouvé une solution différente de celle que j'ai décrite !

Bonne soirée.


----------



## nemrod (27 Février 2016)

Yuyaxe a dit:


> Bonsoir Mika
> 
> J'espère ne pas arriver trop tard, j'ai pu rédiger un poste à ce sujet.
> http://forums.macg.co/threads/configuration-time-capsule-pont-routeur-acces-distants-plex.1278780/
> ...



Bonjour & merci, de quelle solution parles-tu ?


----------



## guytoon48 (27 Février 2016)

nemrod a dit:


> Bonjour & merci, de quelle solution parles-tu ?


Accès distants... tu suis?


----------



## nemrod (27 Février 2016)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Accès distants... tu suis?



Vu tes messages précédents j'aurais tendance à te suggérer de ne pas intervenir inutilement mais je n'ai pas beaucoup de temps.


----------



## mikalak (27 Février 2016)

Yuyaxe a dit:


> Bonsoir Mika
> 
> J'espère ne pas arriver trop tard, j'ai pu rédiger un poste à ce sujet.
> http://forums.macg.co/threads/configuration-time-capsule-pont-routeur-acces-distants-plex.1278780/
> ...


Bonjour Yuyaxe, j'ai lu attentivement ton lien, mais je ne trouve pas la solution? sais tu  quel réglage particulier dois je apporter à ma Freebox révolution pour optimiser l'accès à distance? 
merci de ton aide
Mika


----------



## guytoon48 (28 Février 2016)

nemrod a dit:


> Vu tes messages précédents j'aurais tendance à te suggérer de ne pas intervenir inutilement mais je n'ai pas beaucoup de temps.


Quand je demande quelles sont les versions de chaque côté, c'est que çà a une importance... plus que les interventions comme "moi aussi"
EX : sur un Mac avec osX lion, impossible de se connecter sur un autre avec El Capitan d'où l'intérêt de connaitre l'autre machine, au besoin demander à son propriétaire.


----------



## Yuyaxe (28 Février 2016)

mikalak a dit:


> Bonjour Yuyaxe, j'ai lu attentivement ton lien, mais je ne trouve pas la solution? sais tu  quel réglage particulier dois je apporter à ma Freebox révolution pour optimiser l'accès à distance?
> merci de ton aide
> Mika



Bonjour,

Avant tout, peux-tu me dire à quel moment tu bloques dans mon article.
Cela pourrait m'aider à régler ton souci 

PS: j'utilise actuellement El Capitan10.11.3 sur mes Mac.


----------



## nemrod (3 Mars 2016)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Quand je demande quelles sont les versions de chaque côté, c'est que çà a une importance... plus que les interventions comme "moi aussi"
> EX : sur un Mac avec osX lion, impossible de se connecter sur un autre avec El Capitan d'où l'intérêt de connaitre l'autre machine, au besoin demander à son propriétaire.



Mon message est que je n'ai pas vu l'intérêt de tes réponses, mais c'est peut-être moi, quoiqu'il en soit je te souhaite une bonne continuation


----------



## tib51 (22 Juin 2017)

Je relance le sujet car j'ai exactement le même message d'erreur. Dans mon cas, il ne s'agit pas d'utiliser "Accès à mon mac"; mais simplement de déverrouiller mon mac avec mon Apple Watch. Il est nécessaire d'avoir cette option activée, je l'ai fait, et c'est là que j'ai vu ce message d'erreur.

Comme vous, l'UPnP est activée sur la Freebox, je ne vois pas comment régler ce soucis.


----------



## billboc (20 Juillet 2017)

Toujours pas de solution de mon coté...


----------



## lolomakkinen (30 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Je constate que je ne suis pas le seul à tourner en rond afin de trouver une solution efficace et sans logiciel tiers pour accéder à ma time capsule depuis l'extérieur.
Pour résumer ,je possède un macbook pro à jour ainsi qu'une airport time capsule achetée récemment .J'ai moi aussi le fameux message d'erreur dans les paramètres iCloud (*La fonction Accès à mon Mac risque d’être lente car le protocole de mappage de réseau NAT (NAT-PMP) ou Universal Plug and Play (UPnP) est désactivé sur votre routeur) *alors que tout est activé ,aussi bien sur ma freebox v6 que sur mon compte iCLoud*.*Cependant une chose m'intrigue .Lorsque je suis à l'extérieur de mon domicile et que je connecte mon mac à internet je parviens à voir la time capsule dans le finder,ce qui me confirme que la communication se fait bien ,mais lorsque j'essaie d'y accéder j'ai un message d'erreur. Serait-il possible que des ports différents soient utilisés pour la connexion depuis l'extérieur et l'accès depuis l'extérieur?


----------



## billboc (3 Août 2017)

le problème vient de chez Free mais comment les contacter ?

https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT203550


----------

